# what's the equvilent of Diazepam to Klonopin?



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

Trying to figure out how much Diazipam = how much Klonopin. As in what is the equvilent?

I checked this chart, but it was confusing and contradictory.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Basically 0.5MG of klonopin is the same as 10MG of diazepam


Triazolam is the strongest with a half life of between two to five hours and is 0.25MG compared with 10MG of diazepam and lorazepam is 1MG to 10MG of diazepam

Zopiclone and some of the Z drugs are round the same potency except for Ezopiclone which is 3Mg compared to 10MG of diazepam

One of the lowest benzodiazepines in potency would be Cinolazepam which less effective than 10MG of Diazepam, in fact you need 40MG to achieve the same effect you would get from 0.5MG of klonopin

then there is good old Alprazolam (*Xanax, Xanor, Tafil, Alprox*) which is faster working than klonopin and just as potent with 0.5Mg being the same as 10MG of valium (diazepam)

hope that helped


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

Arisa1536 said:


> Basically 0.5MG of klonopin is the same as 10MG of diazepam
> 
> 
> Triazolam is the strongest with a half life of between two to five hours and is 0.25MG compared with 10MG of diazepam and lorazepam is 1MG to 10MG of diazepam
> ...


Why did that stupid chart say 10Mgs of diazepam was Eqivilent to 1Mg Klonopin?


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Arisa1526


> then there is good old Alprazolam (*Xanax, Xanor, Tafil, Alprox*) which is faster working than klonopin and just as potent with 0.5Mg being the same as 10MG of valium (diazepam).
> 
> 
> > Xanax has a short half life (4-6 hours). Klonopin's can be anywhere from 18-36hrs. Same class but with different results. Klon's just don't jump out of your system.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

hensley258 said:


> Why did that stupid chart say 10Mgs of diazepam was Eqivilent to 1Mg Klonopin?


Because it was inaccurate :yes Xanax and klonopin are both strong and are 0.5MG which is 10MG of diazepam

Yeah its true xanax leaves the body quicker, it also acts quicker than klonopin too. Klonopin takes awhile to work but it stays in your system for almost 2 days which is quite a long time compared to most benzos which are between 
2-18 hrs

The general dosage for diazepam is 5MG three times a day, i was on that for anxiety. 15MG

The dose i was on with klonopin to start with was 0.5MG three times per day, thats quite a drastic equivalency I mean 0.5MG three times a day did more than 5Mg of diazepam three times per day

all in all its probably the best option as its not as fast acting so it does not pose the addictive potential that Ativan, xanax or triazolam have. That does not mean its not addictive :afr


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

Arisa1536 said:


> Because it was inaccurate :yes Xanax and klonopin are both strong and are 0.5MG which is 10MG of diazepam
> 
> Yeah its true xanax leaves the body quicker, it also acts quicker than klonopin too. Klonopin takes awhile to work but it stays in your system for almost 2 days which is quite a long time compared to most benzos which are between
> 2-18 hrs
> ...


Oh your not even going to believe this crap. I had my P-doc appointment today with Dr. Quack. I told her that I was having horrible withdrawls from her mandated cut off on my Klonopin. Then I presented her with documentation supporting the Ashton method of using Diazepam to taper off benzos.

She reads it and says, "well, I'm not an addiction doctor so I can't do this." I was like WHAT! I'm asking for an ethical and safe taper using a proven method and you say no.

Then check this out... The nut job gives me more Klonopin! Even higher dosage and tells me to try again to cut down on that. In fact it was for 5 refills too! What the hell is the damn logic here? So I said this to her, "am I to understand that after reading the data I gave you that you think it better for me to keep trying to taper off on a drug I'm already addicted to?"

Then get this.... Regarding my depression and Parnate dosage, I told her I'm not getting much of an antidepressant effect at 20Mgs and may I go up to 30Mgs a day. She says, "oh boy that's a very high dosage."

I had to inform her that dosage range for Parnate is between 30 to 80Mgs a day! Christ all mighty this woman is completly lost in space. A patient shouldn't know more than his damn Psychiatrist!

Then I give her my Lithium level test which measured a blood level of .03 and she says "oh thats really good." Really good? "you damn idiot, a theraputic lithium blood level is between .08 to 1.5 what is so damn good about a .03?

My God! Just give me the damn script pad and let me treat myself. I have had 6 Psychiatrist in 20 years and I swear none have been like this. I am amazed at how much she simply does not know at all. This is all just basic Psychiatry 101 and if I know it then she should know it.:no

I have been looking so hard this past week for a new P-doc but still no luck. I just can't find one. It's now turned into a damn mission rather than just phone calls.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

What the hell????
She gave you more klonopin knowing you want to come off them????
she sounds like she needs help herself
is there anyone else you can see to prescribe you a proper tapering method?


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

Arisa1536 said:


> What the hell????
> She gave you more klonopin knowing you want to come off them????
> she sounds like she needs help herself
> is there anyone else you can see to prescribe you a proper tapering method?


Isn't that weird? I was speechless to say the least because last month she said no more Klonopin. I stated my case for this taper method pretty well.

I know of a doctor that specalizes in addiction. I may give his office a call on Monday. I just need to be sure this P-doc of mine doesn't find out. She already *****ed at me because she thought I was seeing another doctor.

I wasn't and I told her to call him and she will see that I have not been visiting him since two months before seeing her.

As a patient don't I have the right to see another doctor?


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes, as patient you have a right to choose whoever you want to see 
i would get a human rights advocate in, she sounds loony to me :yes


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

Arisa1536 said:


> Yes, as patient you have a right to choose whoever you want to see
> i would get a human rights advocate in, she sounds loony to me :yes


I should report her for unethical practice. I mean some of the things she says to me are so offending. This might explain why she was the only Psychiatrist out of 50 with immidiate openings. I had to bring in copys of all the scrpts she wrote because she got her records screwed up and accused me of script tampering. I mean she literally yealled at me. Even after presenting them to her she just slunk down in her chair knowing she was wrong, but never gave me an appoligy. I don't forge scripts and never would. I don't like my integerity being put in question. I've never even stole a candy bar why would I forge a script which is a felony?

She's really strange because she will say things way off base and smile while she says them. I don't know what color the sun is on the world she lives in, but I hope it's nice. I wish my last Pdoc had not retired because he was really cool and open to suggestions.

She has one eye that looks to the left while the other is streight, It's almost creepy in a way. I think she needs me to prescribe her meds because I think she is Bi-polar. To make matters worse she only gives me 5 minutes and thats all. $120 and 5 minutes? I'm getting the shaft. I mean how much can you learn about a patient in 5 minutes?

My extensive search continues for a new P-doc.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

hensley258 said:


> Trying to figure out how much Diazipam = how much Klonopin. As in what is the equivalent?
> 
> I checked this chart, but it was confusing and contradictory.


Typically equivalency charts will tell you:

10 mg Valium = 1 mg Xanax = 0.5 mg Klonopin = 2 mg Ativan

I stop there as I can only do the four common benzos, which is quite enough since they make virtually all benzo scripts in the US. As you noticed, not all charts agree. And I'd say most charts overstate the potency of Klonopin by a factor of two; I'd say it's 1 to 1 with Xanax based on my experience.

Thus, I'd say 10 mg of Valium = 1 mg Klonopin. Other benzo users and other charts will surely disagree with me and YMMV.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

hensley258 said:


> Why did that stupid chart say 10Mgs of diazepam was Eqivilent to 1Mg Klonopin?


Interesting that I posted my opinion on equivalency before reading the replies and I came to the same conclusion as that stupid chart. Though I did toss in the caveat about how YMMV, since one of the few things we can be sure of with meds is that different patients will get different outcomes, sometimes drastically different.


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> Interesting that I posted my opinion on equivalency before reading the replies and I came to the same conclusion as that stupid chart. Though I did toss in the caveat about how YMMV, since one of the few things we can be sure of with meds is that different patients will get different outcomes, sometimes drastically different.


I've seen charts that contradict. One will say 10Mg Diazepam = .05 and another will say 10mg = 1Mg. They all seem in agreement that 1Mg Xanax is equivelent to 1Mg of Klonopin. Difference being onset of action and half life.

I can get high from 3Mgs of Xanax, but due to Klonopins slower onset of action 3Mgs will not produce that same uopric high. Xanax also seems to peek higher for about 90 minutes than Klonopin.

One guy said he drinks Grapefruit juice to extend Benzo action. Does that really work?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

hensley258 said:


> One guy said he drinks Grapefruit juice to extend Benzo action. Does that really work?


Yes, it inhibits the enzyme that breaks down Xanax.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

hensley258 said:


> They all seem in agreement that 1Mg Xanax is equivelent to 1Mg of Klonopin.


Actually most charts I've ever seen claim Klonopin to be twice as potent as Xanax (1 mg Xanax = 0.5 mg Klonopin), and docs I've seen agree with that. I don't agree with it, but it's what most charts say. Of course, just whip out another chart and then it will agree with me.


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> Actually most charts I've ever seen claim Klonopin to be twice as potent as Xanax (1 mg Xanax = 0.5 mg Klonopin), and docs I've seen agree with that. I don't agree with it, but it's what most charts say. Of course, just whip out another chart and then it will agree with me.


I always viewed Klonopin as a kind of time released Xanax. I know it's different, but the two feel the same to me except if I was looking to get high then Xanax would be my Benzo of choice.

I guess they do make a time release version of Xanax, but I never tried it.
What would be nice is if they would make a time released version of Parnate. If any drug ever needed a slower release then Parnate does.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

hensley258 said:


> What would be nice is if they would make a time released version of Parnate. If any drug ever needed a slower release then Parnate does.


Guess they have more profitable things to do... but altough the pharmacokinetic half-life of tranylcypromine is very short (~2 hours), as it acts as an irreversible MAO-inhibitor it's pharmacodynamic half-life is much longer (~1 week). So I'm not sure a time-released version of Parnate would be very helpful.


----------

